# Tom Currie died last weekend



## murphy4trees (Sep 18, 2007)

Sad news to report:

I heard today that Tom Currie, who owns Curries tree service, Wayne Pa. died of sudden and unexpected heart failure... He had a mild skip in his EKG, as do I and many others... 

Tom was somewhere in the 35-37 year old range and well liked and highly respected by everyone I know... He was a great doer and went at the world without fear... By the time he was in his mid twenties he had two cranes, a prentice loader log truck, two skid steers, chippers, chip trucks etc... all new equipment... Of late he had been letting his father take over the daily operations of the tree service, while he went into the landlord business with over 250 units in local apartment buildings... He had a baby face and was real light hearted with a good sense of humor.. 

I really didn't know him personally that well, but have heard these things from his friends and aquantances... He leaves a wife and 3 children, 7, 5 and 3 years old..

People that knew him are still pretty much in shock... He was just riding with his father after work on either Friday or Saturday... his heart stopped and he was dead in minutes... His father carried him in to Bryn Mawr hospital.. I wanted to lay down on the ground and wail when I heard that! 

I heard Funeral will be on Saturday at St Anastasia's in Newtown Square.

God bless you Tom.. may the passsing of your soul be in a good way... 

And God bless your family and loved ones...

How important is it for us to cherish each day... tomorrow is never guarenteed..


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 18, 2007)

Prayers out.


----------



## Lairry (Sep 18, 2007)

*Condolances*

Sorry to hear that, Didn't know him but seems a shame someone that must have had it together left so early. It must have been his time.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sorry to hear of the sad news.*

Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend. Like you say, you never know what life will throw at you. Best wishes to all involved.


----------

